# How do I get my horse's mane to grow back quickly?



## RedVendetta (1 April 2009)

My horse was turned away for a couple of months at the beginning of winter and has been wearing a rug with a full neck the whole time. His mane is rubbed quite badly at one end and lovely and thick round his ears.
I want to d lots of working hunter classes with him this season so wondered if anyone knows how to encourage his mane to grow back any quicker than normal, as plaiting him up is difficult at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## MHSporthorses (1 April 2009)

You could try mega tek. I used it and must admit it did seem to work. Another use for it is to rub it into the roots of the mane throughout the year to strengthen it so that it doesnt break off as much next year.


----------



## Kenzo (1 April 2009)

Talk to it


----------



## Theresa_F (1 April 2009)

Megatek from tailgator.co.uk.  Rub in neat daily and next year, mix it 50 - 50 with water and rub in every other day to help keep the hair strong and growing fast.

No need to rinse out.

Has really worked on my lot.


----------



## Inchy (1 April 2009)

mine used to rug rub his mane out everyy winter - nothing i tried made it grow back any quicker...although when plaiting i added in some mane that i'd pinched off a shetland (who had plenty!) so they were normal size


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (2 April 2009)

Good hair and coat growth starts inside through the right feed with all the vits, mins etc that promote healthy hair follicles. Same as hoof horn really. No quick fix 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but some people find a stretchy hood underneath the neck of the rug minimises rug rub.


----------



## silverbreeze (2 April 2009)

Cornucrecine (the thick black version that smells like dandelion and burdock!) stimualtes hair growth (designed for use on the hooves) and I used it years ago on a pony of mine for hair growth.  The hair did grow back pretty quickly but then I wouldn't know if it was quicker than it would've grown without?!  i can safely say that hoof growth is vastly imporved when I have used it on their feet though... Very messy when combined with hair unfortunately!

Vitamin B is very good for hair and skin in humans so I guess it would be the same in horses....  Flies don't like the smell as it is excreted either so has a bonus there too!! 

I found with my horses this year if i washed the main once and week and rubbed baby oil into it to keep the scalp and hair supple it reduced the rub away quite considerably


----------



## iida (4 April 2009)

Biotin (aka vitamin H or B7) strengthens hoofs and mane&amp;tail and also makes them grow quicker.

My friend's pony has a sweet itch, and he tends to rub his mane every summer so that it looks absolutely horrendous. Before she heard about biotin it took the whole winter and spring to get the mane look normal again, and then the summer would come and the pony would rub it again....
Then she tried biotin, and it actually took a lot less time for the mane to grow back!
+ the hoofs are now in much better condition!


----------

